# المستثنى



## elroy

مرحبا

كيف يعرٓب المستثنى بعد إلا؟ بحثت قليلاً ولكني لا أزال محتارًا. في الجملة التالية هل النصب هو الصواب وما القاعدة؟

ليس لدي إلا انطباعًا واحدًا

شكرًا سلفًا​


----------



## ahmedu2

ليس لدى الا انطباع واحد
ليس فعل ماض جامد ناسخ من أخوات كان ويفيد النفى
لديً ظرف مكان بمعنى عندى مبنى على السكون وياء المتكلم ضمير متصل مبنى فى محل جر مضاف اليه وشبه الجملة  الظرفية فى محل نصب خبر مقدم لليس
إلا أداة استثناء 
انطباع اسم ليس مؤخر مرفوع بالضمة 
واحد صفة مرفوعة بالضمة
واسلوب الاستثناء ناقص منفى​


----------

